# san francisco bay area meeting



## kaeli (May 20, 2010)

hi -- i'm a new member seeking others in the san francisco bay area. i have found, shockingly, no groups here, having looked online via various psychology schools, programs, centers, craigslist, and even here. sooo...i've started a meetup group, meeting in san francisco on weds, june 23, 2010. if you're interested, please come! if you're a therapist, it would be really wonderful to have you.

i'm in my late 30's and have experienced dp for about 20 years on and off. i'm pretty productive (i'm a teacher, fairly sociable, etc. i also liked tommy cockles recent posting & totally relate) but still struggle consistently.

anyway, here's the link for the meeting. it would be really great to meet with others/you and discuss not just our symptoms, but how to cope and even (omigod) enjoy life.

http://www.meetup.com/depersonalization-disorder-group-sfbayarea/


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

kaeli said:


> hi -- i'm a new member seeking others in the san francisco bay area. i have found, shockingly, no groups here, having looked online via various psychology schools, programs, centers, craigslist, and even here. sooo...i've started a meetup group, meeting in san francisco on weds, june 23, 2010. if you're interested, please come! if you're a therapist, it would be really wonderful to have you.
> 
> i'm in my late 30's and have experienced dp for about 20 years on and off. i'm pretty productive (i'm a teacher, fairly sociable, etc. i also liked tommy cockles recent posting & totally relate) but still struggle consistently.
> 
> ...


I would go if i was from that area.


----------



## kaeli (May 20, 2010)

i wish you could come! i hope other local folks will find this note & come. it's hard to find others who experience this feeling...


----------



## Tommy Cockles (Jun 6, 2010)

kaeli said:


> hi -- i'm a new member seeking others in the san francisco bay area. i have found, shockingly, no groups here, having looked online via various psychology schools, programs, centers, craigslist, and even here. sooo...i've started a meetup group, meeting in san francisco on weds, june 23, 2010. if you're interested, please come! if you're a therapist, it would be really wonderful to have you.
> 
> i'm in my late 30's and have experienced dp for about 20 years on and off. i'm pretty productive (i'm a teacher, fairly sociable, etc. i also liked tommy cockles recent posting & totally relate) but still struggle consistently.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Tommy Cockles Here. I'm glad to see you found a meeting. So far, I've not had a single contact from anyone in my area (Brighton, UK) and am too quite surprised to see that there seem to be no focus/help groups such as you find with Al-Anon, CoDa etc.

I'd be interested to hear how your meeting(s) go, as I am considering taking it upon myself to start up a group for fell DP/DR sufferers;

on a more 'positive note; I recently purchased this book which has so far proved an invaluable resource:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Overcoming-Depersonalization-Disorder-Mindfulness-Acceptance/dp/1572247061/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276621339&sr=8-1

I wish you all the best on your journey. Keep the faith and do keep in touch.

Tom


----------



## lookinglass (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Kaeli,

I'm so excited to have come across your message! (I haven't been on this site for a little while).
I live in the east bay and have been SO hoping to find a dp/dr support group (but, until now, have had absolutely no luck.
It looked as though a couple of you might be meeting up. I am hoping you might be planning another one - I would Love to come.
Just a little about; I'm a 40 year old female, have had DP for 24 years straight and work in a grammar school.

If you are planning another meet up or would just like to get together sometime, please let me know!

thanks,
lookinglass


----------

